# Brick Clips



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Neat, but Command strips work well, and probably cheaper.

and what if the mortar is not resessed any, then what?


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> Neat, but Command strips work well, and probably cheaper.
> 
> and what if the mortar is not resessed any, then what?
> 
> ...


You asking me? what do I know?
What are command strips? 

Now that you mentioned mortar. I looked at our FP; we just drilled 
holes in the mortar. :smile:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

More than you want to know about command strips.


https://ccs.infospace.com/ClickHand...op=topnav&om_userid=&om_sessionid=&om_pageid=



ED Well fudge, looks like that link is dead.

Search for Command strips on a search site, it will tell you a lot of information.

They work very well.


----------

